# Anyone know of this breeder?



## Vikki89 (17 January 2010)

Does anyone know of the breeder Mrs Dvan Tromp?
Monty's passport does not say who his sire or dam is but says she was his breeder but it wasn't her who had the passport done.


----------



## Simsar (17 January 2010)

Isn't she in the big brother house ??  PML!  Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## rocketdog69 (18 January 2010)

Yes, I do!  PM me!


----------



## dotty1 (18 January 2010)

Dilys Van Tromp, lives near Frome somewhere I believe, breeds and sells hairy coloured cobs??.  Google her and you will find out more.


----------



## the watcher (18 January 2010)

Dilys Van Tromp.

Was in Wiltshire may now have moved to south Wales

Breeds coloured horses by the dozen

ETA pretty easy to find, she is the one who advertises for 'naughty' horses in the horses wanted bit of H&amp;H magazine each week, presumably in the hope of getting something decent for peanuts


----------



## rocketdog69 (19 January 2010)

Nah, she is definately still on the outskirts of Frome and Dilton Marsh, just off the A36.


----------



## Eothain (13 April 2010)

In fact, the above message came from a person who felt so strongly about what they had to say that they joined the forums to say it!


----------



## maisy1 (18 April 2010)

Ponynut, I have to disagree with you a little bit. I bought a pony of Dilys van Tromp about 20 years ago and she was a fantastic pony. She took me all over the country with both showjumping and mounted games. i have recently gone back to Dilys and asked her to help me as I had a horse that needed to be rehomed with a more suitable rider and she sorted it out for me, with a lovely little mare that is slowly giving me my confidence back. Funnily enough, the horse that I had to find as new home came from your neck of the woods Eothian.


----------



## pudsie (30 November 2010)

Im sure she's not terrible. 
Apart from when she steals your horse and sells him.with nevicular. 
No biggie!

Her horses may be okay but she's a despicable human being.


----------



## cumbriamax (30 November 2010)

she doesn't have very good rep.


----------



## cluedo (1 January 2011)

PM me I know her personally.


----------

